# Nicolai Fett Set zerstört :-( Saison frühzeitig beendet...



## Tantebrisco (9. Oktober 2007)

Als ich eben meinen Steuersatz nachstellen wollte, weil ich dieses "Klackern" beim anbremsen mit der VR-Bremse, vernommen habe und sich der Steuersatz nicht einstellen ließ habe ich spaßeshalber mal meine Gabel ausgebaut...

Heraus kam dies hier(sorry wegen der quali-es musste schnell gehen und sorry- weil ich das Bild nicht hochgeladen bekomme...):

http://static.ak.studivz.net/images/space.gif

Um es mit kurzen Worten zu beschreiben:

Die "Lagerschale" ist bündig mit dem Steuerrohr vom "Einpresstück"- welches noch im Steuerrohr steckt abgerissen.

Die Saison ist fürchte ich vorbei, aber kann man für die nächste solch eine untere Lagerschale einzeln nachziehen?


----------



## Tantebrisco (9. Oktober 2007)

Im Anhang nachträglich das Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (9. Oktober 2007)

hallelujah...


mal sehn, was falco dazu meint. ich denke, einschicken, begutachten und eine neue lagerschale einpressen lassen. wahrsch. auf kulanz...


----------



## rosette (10. Oktober 2007)

Aber Hallo,

habe den selben Steuersatz- ich dachte bei dem Gewicht ist der unzerstörbar! Alle Achtung ganze Arbeit.

Gruß


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2007)

alte lagerschale ausschlagen, neue rein. 
wieso ist die saison vorbei? was überseh ich da?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Oktober 2007)

weil es dann theatralischer ist


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2007)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Im Anhang nachträglich das Bild...



ich peil,-eher das foto nicht


----------



## gbm31 (10. Oktober 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich peil,-eher das foto nicht



ist doch nicht so schwer...


der teil der unteren lagerbuchse, der in den rahmen eingepresst wird, ist von dem teil abgebrochen, der das lager hält. ersteres sitzt noch im rahmen und letzteres baumelt ums schaftrohr der gabel...


andere frage: wie lange ist der threadersteller denn mit spiel im steuersatz gefahren? so einfach schert man das ding ja nicht ab...


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich peil,-eher das foto nicht


der riss is an der rot markierten kante:


----------



## lemma (10. Oktober 2007)

besser gleich ein restet rein...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> der riss is an der rot markierten kante:



danke dubbel  
 habs vorher nicht zuorden können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin sogut wie garnicht mit Steuersatzspiel gefahren- ich dachte es wäre Steuersatzspiel gewesen, weil es so knackte im Wiegetritt und beim Bremsen...


----------



## Falco Mille (11. Oktober 2007)

Ungewolltes posting gelöscht. Antwort siehe unten.


----------



## Falco Mille (11. Oktober 2007)

Tantebrisco, ruf bitte einfach bei uns an, dann werden wir eine schnelle, unkomplizierte Lösung für Dich finden.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Murx (11. Oktober 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur noch wiederholen: Die Abwicklung von Reklamationen, Garantie oder Kulanz-Ersatz erfolgt nicht über das IBC Forum, sondern entweder über die Nicolai GmbH direkt oder über den Stützpunkthändler, bei dem das Teil gekauft wurde. Es ist schlicht unerfreulich, wenn jedes Teil, das kaputt geht, ätschebätsch, erst mal allen Leuten unter die Nase gerieben wird. Zumindest dann, wenn wir nicht möchten, dass jeder, der einen heilen Fett Set fährt, (über 1000 St. verkauft) einen "Mein Steuersatz ist noch ganz" thread eröffnet. Natürlich geht auch mal was kaputt. Und möchte jemand von uns dann schnellen, unkomplizierten und kostenlosen Ersatz, sollte er, anstatt einen theatralischen "Saison zu Ende" treads, zu zelebrieren, einfach mal bei uns anrufen. Vielleicht könnte er unter Umständen am nächsten Tag schon wieder fahren. Wenn das aber gar nicht das Hauptanliegen ist, wirkt das auf unsere Hilfsbereitschaft nicht sehr motivierend.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Wow.
Ich finde immer mehr Gründe warum ich diesmal kein Nicolai gekauft habe.
Lieber Falco --  Hier ein Tipp: Wenn dir dieser Job auf die Nerven geht, dann lass es besser ganz. Im Augenblick ist das eine Negativ-Reklame.


----------



## Falco Mille (11. Oktober 2007)

Meine von Murx zitierte, nicht ganz unemotionale und zugegebener Maßen unprofessionelle Antwort habe ich umgehend nach dem Posten gelöscht und in die darauffolgende geändert. Manchmal verspüre ich den Drang, eine Emotion kurz runterzutippen, um mich zu entspannen und dann zur Professionalität zurückzukehren. Eine Veröffentlichung war nicht geplant. Mein Zitator muss vermutlich mit flinker Maus auf der Lauer gelegen haben, denn ich konnte den Tread nach wenigen Sekunden schon nicht mehr ändern. Nach Möglichkeit versuche ich Emotionen bei der Arbeit zu vermeiden, was aber nicht immer einfach ist, da wir emotionalisierende Produkte bauen, mit denen ich mich stark identifiziere. Mein Job macht mir übrigens großen Spaß.

Hinter allem, was ich hier schreibe, stehe ich persönlich, greifbar und mit meinen Namen. 

Auf seiner großartigen, ergreifenden Rede zum 10-jährigen Geburtstag des Mountainbike Rider Magazins hat Frank Weckert eine Formel für all die Leute gefunden, die sich hinter einem lustigen Nick verschanzen, um öffentliche Personen, Marken und Institutionen anfeinden, verunglimpfen, verlemden und beleidigen zu können, ohne sich dafür je persönlich rechtfertigen zu müssen. Er nannte sie Forums Nazis. (Vermutlich ebenfalls eine Emotion)


Grüße, Falco


----------



## Murx (11. Oktober 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Meine von Murx zitierte, nicht ganz unemotionale und zugegebener Maßen unprofessionelle Antwort habe ich umgehend nach dem Posten gelöscht und in die darauffolgende geändert. Manchmal verspüre ich den Drang, eine Emotion kurz runterzutippen, um mich zu entspannen und dann zur Professionalität zurückzukehren. Eine Veröffentlichung war nicht geplant. Mein Zitator muss vermutlich mit flinker Maus auf der Lauer gelegen haben, denn ich konnte den Tread nach wenigen Sekunden schon nicht mehr ändern. Nach Möglichkeit versuche ich Emotionen bei der Arbeit zu vermeiden, was aber nicht immer einfach ist, da wir emotionalisierende Produkte bauen, mit denen ich mich stark identifiziere. Mein Job macht mir übrigens großen Spaß.
> 
> Hinter allem, was ich hier schreibe, stehe ich persönlich, greifbar und mit meinen Namen.
> 
> ...



Lieber Falco.
Ich habs satt -- wirklich satt.,
Erstens: Ich liege hier nicht auf der Lauer. ich habe diesen Post zufällig 
gelesen,weil mich das Thema interessiert hat. Und deine Antwort war das allerletzte. 
Zweitens: Statt dich zu entschuldigen, schimpst du mich einen Forums-Nazi.
Geh mal in Urlaub.  Oder besser noch zum Psychiater.
Drittens: Ich habe in diesem Forum versucht mit anderen Nicolai Besitzern
einen Erfahrungsaustausch hinzukriegen. 
Viertens: Das war mein definitiv letzter Post in diesem Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2007)

fünftens: 
Murx ich lese dich "hier" zum ersten mal.- von wegen "Erfahrungsaustausch mit anderen Nicolai Besitzern" usw.

und Murx,- du schreibst nur Murx...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2007)

schon krass was hier im Moment für eine Anti Falco/Nicolai Stimmung herrscht


----------



## gbm31 (11. Oktober 2007)

tja, und weist man mal drauf hin, daß der eine oder andere user "etwas" drüberhinaus geschossen ist, wird man gleich mal zum verdauungstrakthobbyhöhlenforscher erklärt...


btw: in der von murks zitierten antwort von falco wurde zwischen dem leicht emotionalen (ok ziemlich angepissten) auch auf raschen, kostenlosen service hingewiesen...



@ kuhjand: doch, der hat hier schon 30 mal gepostet. halt nix über ufos...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2007)

Naja der Falco geht manchmal schon gut ab, ich bin auch mal mit ihm zusammen gestoßen, ich bin aber selbst Dienstleister und kann das noch nachvollziehen, 1000 mal die selben Fragen die eine oft dümmer als die folgende, Kunden melden sich nur wenn "unzufrieden" geht alles glatt hört man nichts, etc.

Aber zusammenfassend muss man auch sagen das er immer Kompetent ist und im Endeffekt immer hilft, und das meist super schnell via Mail oder am Telefon.

Bekomme ich jetzt was geschenkt ?


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Oktober 2007)

hey murx,den blödsinn den du schreibst kannste dir echt sparen,falco hat dich nie als forumsnazi bezeichnet und wenn er schreibt das die leute sich an ihn wenden sollen bei garantiefällen hat er recht,und wenn du dir kein nicolai gekauft hast würde ich sagen:selber schuld!wenn ich irgendwas von nicolai brauche,ob ich irgendwelche problme mit dem rad hab(was eher selten ist) oder nur ein paar aufkleber möchte,es geht immer schnell und unkompliziert!und herr murx,wenn das dein letzter post hier war...DANKE!


----------



## rass (11. Oktober 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Naja der Falco geht manchmal schon gut ab, ich bin auch mal mit ihm zusammen gestoßen, ich bin aber selbst Dienstleister und kann das noch nachvollziehen, 1000 mal die selben Fragen die eine oft dümmer als die folgende, Kunden melden sich nur wenn "unzufrieden" geht alles glatt hört man nichts, etc.



Naja das ist halt normal in dem Bereich und wer damit nicht klar kommt muss sich mal gedanken machen. Ist halt immer so das man selten eine Nachricht bekommt wenn alles läuft...

Und irgendwo hat Murx recht so toll war die Antwort nicht und gerade weil Falco in so einem Bereich arbeitet muss er mehr drauf schauen wie und was er schreibt.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2007)

Er hat sich ja auch gleich verbessert (Post edit) kommt immer drauf an was daraus gemacht wird, schick Falcos Posting mal zur BILD uiui


----------



## Fetz (11. Oktober 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Auf seiner großartigen, ergreifenden Rede zum 10-jährigen Geburtstag des Mountainbike Rider Magazins hat Frank Weckert eine Formel für all die Leute gefunden, die sich hinter einem lustigen Nick verschanzen, um öffentliche Personen, Marken und Institutionen anfeinden, verunglimpfen, verlemden und beleidigen zu können, ohne sich dafür je persönlich rechtfertigen zu müssen. Er nannte sie Forums Nazis. (Vermutlich ebenfalls eine Emotion)


 
Wäre noch nett zu wissen, wen Du hier als solchen siehst?
Meiner Meinung nach haben weder Tantebrisco noch Murx Anlass zu solch einer Reaktion gegeben.


----------



## Macross (11. Oktober 2007)

mal ehrlich schon gelesen?...support forum und so?!

sucht euch doch mal was anderes tolles zum draufrumhacken 
muß man denn immer gleich eine grundsatzdiskusion über alles und jeden anfangen?
oder gleich eine persönlichkeitsanalyse anhand von forumtexten durchführen und kundtun?

wirklich fragwürdig find ich....... 

lasst die leute einfach ihre arbeit machen und gut, jeder macht mal fehler na und?!


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Oktober 2007)

im forum gibts aber auch regeln und falco hat schon mehr als einmal darauf hingewiesen das man sich bei garantiefällen garantiefällen direkt an nicolai wenden soll,der steuersatz wird nicht schneller ersetzt wenn hier die leute ihren kommentar dazu schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte nie vor hier eine dermasse hitzige Diskussion auszulösen-Sorry dafür...
Desweiteren sollte mein Eingangsposting kein "Ätschbätsch-Nicolai baut nur Klump"Kommentar oder irgendeine Form von Garantieantrag/Reklamation werden. Ich wollte doch nur wissen ob ich die untere Lagerschale einzeln neu bei Nicolai beziehen kann:´-(
Bin selber bei einem Händler beschäftigt und habe Tag-Täglich mit diesen reklamierenden "Nervensägen" zu tun- in gewisser Weise verstehe ich Falcos erste Reaktion...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2007)

jaa, Du bist es schuld


----------



## Murx (11. Oktober 2007)

So - jetzt interessiert michs aber doch:
Wieso beziehe ich eigentlich die Prügel für diesen Müll ?



Falco Mille schrieb:


> Meine von Murx zitierte, nicht ganz unemotionale und zugegebener Maßen unprofessionelle Antwort habe ich umgehend nach dem Posten gelöscht und in die darauffolgende geändert. Manchmal verspüre ich den Drang, eine Emotion kurz runterzutippen, um mich zu entspannen und dann zur Professionalität zurückzukehren. Eine Veröffentlichung war nicht geplant.



Schön dass du einsiehts dass das ein Scheiss war. Frage: Warum postest du den Müll trotzdem  ?  

Und beschwerst dich obendrein noch wenn dich einer zitiert ?



Falco Mille schrieb:


> Mein Zitator muss vermutlich mit flinker Maus auf der Lauer gelegen haben, denn ich konnte den Tread nach wenigen Sekunden schon nicht mehr ändern



Lies dir bitte diesen Scheiss selber nochmal durch



Falco Mille schrieb:


> .. die sich hinter einem lustigen Nick verschanzen, um öffentliche Personen, Marken und Institutionen anfeinden, verunglimpfen, verlemden und beleidigen zu können ..



Ich habe noch *nie* aber auch gar *nie* diese Firma verleumdet oder verunglimpft etc.. Aber ich hab ein paar Fragen -- siehe unten.
Diese Nazi Kacke kannst du übrigens auch gleich wieder einpacken.

Aber ich vergeb dir trotzdem. Erstens bin ich ganz nett und zweitens kann ich das hier 


Falco Mille schrieb:


> Nach Möglichkeit versuche ich Emotionen bei der Arbeit zu vermeiden, was aber nicht immer einfach ist, da wir emotionalisierende Produkte bauen, mit denen ich mich stark identifiziere.


als plausible Ausrede akzeptieren.
Aber evtl. kriege ich dich jetzt dazu dass du mir das hier 



> Hi - schönschön.
> Hier meine Aufzählunbg
> Um eins mal klar zu sagen:
> (Und jeder der diesen Thread verfolgt hat weiss das)
> ...


beantwortest.


----------



## kitor (11. Oktober 2007)

> So - jetzt interessiert michs aber doch:
> Wieso beziehe ich eigentlich die Prügel für diesen Müll ?



Weil Du es verdient hast.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Oktober 2007)

dnm dämpfer gibts bei nicolai nicht mehr und die dämpfer kosten auch nicht das doppelte,ich verstehe diesen murx hier nicht


----------



## kitor (11. Oktober 2007)

Außerdem, lieber Murx (nomen est omen), empfehle ich Dir Dich einfach mal über deinen beschränkten finanziellen Horizont zu erheben und Dir zu vergegenwärtigen, dass es sogar Leute gibt, die für eine lächerlich kleine Armbanduhr das Doppelte oder Zehnfache dessen bezahlen, was der teuerste Nicolai Rahmen kostet, ohne dass der Materialwert das in irgendeiner Form hergeben würde.

Und sone Uhr hat nichtmal Federweg...

Strange oder? Hast Du die Uhrenhersteller auch schon alle angeschrieben?


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2007)

Aber so eine Uhr hat um einiges mehr KnowHow als ein Fahrradrahmen. Wenn du mir das nicht glaubst kannst du gerne vorbei kommen und meine Omega Speedmaster Mark IV bewundern... Und die ist damals noch ohne 3D CAD entstanden...


----------



## gbm31 (12. Oktober 2007)

alles schlechte beispiele - die brillies der damenwelt haben im vergleich fast null knowhow und kosten noch einiges mehr...

gibt halt auch super fahrende logans und porsches mit kaputten scheibenhebermotoren...


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2007)

der springende punkt ist doch einfach der, dass beratung und irgendwelche fragen hier ausgekartelt werden, und man sich bei reklamationen etc. direkt an nicolai wenden soll. 
hat man das verstanden und akzeptiert, könnte man sich -zig threads (nicht nur hier) sparen. 

das problem ist aber, dass bei einem defekt die eine fraktion derer, die es eben nicht verstehen, gleich aufheult, weil hersteller x nur schrott produziert, während die andere seite genau so laut kreischt, dass das erstens ne ausnahme ist und zweitens hier nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuckelpinne (12. Oktober 2007)

Oh Mann......
ist das hier Bullshit-BINGO?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> jaa, Du bist es schuld



und das schlimmst avatar in diesem forum hat Tantebrisco 
auch noch...


----------



## Korbinator (12. Oktober 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und das schlimmst avatar in diesem forum hat Tantebrisco
> auch noch...



Nein, ich! Maaamaaaa, ich war heute auch mal off-topic!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Oktober 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und das schlimmst avatar in diesem forum hat Tantebrisco
> auch noch...



Das is bestimmt wieder so ein Fussball-Ding das ich nicht verstehe odda ?


----------



## Fredster (12. Oktober 2007)

Meine Güte, ist das ein dämliches Gelaber hier.
Wir sind in einem Supportforum, in dem technische Fragen zu Nicolai Produkten beantwortet werden sollen und sonst nichts. 

Wenn irgendetwas kaputt geht, dann wendet euch doch bitte immer direkt an Nicolai. DA, und nur! da wird euch geholfen. Schließlich ist der Service 1A und funktioniert. 

Also bitte wieder über Technik quatschen, sonst verirrt sich bald ausser einigen Irren keiner mehr in dieses Forum, um Informationen über Nicolaiprodukte zu bekommen.


----------



## Omegar (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke was 'Fredster' schreibt ist nicht falsch.... Wenn man sich diesen Tread oder "<zeig was du hast..." mal durchliest, kriegt man bald die Kriese....

Wenn an meinem UFO was kaputt geht (wie zum Bsp. meine Neue Magura Louise '08) dann ist nicht der erste schritt das zu posten, sonder zu meinem Händler zu fahren und das Problem beheben zu lassen. Das Tantebrisco hier im Forum anfragt ist ja ansich nicht falsch, doch sollte man vorher schon mal mit Nicolai telefoniert haben... dann hätte der Beitrag von ?Ihm? vieleicht folgendermaßen ausgesehen:
... Steuersatz da weggebrochen.... hab mit Nicolai telefoniert und hatte fünf Werktage später Ersatz....

Wie wäre es denn damit...
PS: Ich werd mir den FettSetReducer trotzdem kaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (13. Oktober 2007)

Schade, Schade...
ich ahne Schlimmes, kennt ihr noch das infobike forum, das begann vor dem Absturz auch so. 
Aus einer Frage und einer Antwort wird eine Hetzjagd.
Rauf aufs Rad und Lächeln ins Gesicht, dann können wir uns hoffentlich noch lange hier austauschen.

Mir geht es ja auch mal so, dass ich was persönlich nehme und dann drauf losschreibe. Danach geht es mir meist besser, wenn da nicht diese poster wären, die es immer schaffen einem das wort im fred umzudrehen


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2007)

dadsi schrieb:


> Schade, Schade...
> ich ahne Schlimmes, kennt ihr noch das infobike forum, das begann vor dem Absturz auch so.
> Aus einer Frage und einer Antwort wird eine Hetzjagd.
> Rauf aufs Rad und Lächeln ins Gesicht, dann können wir uns hoffentlich noch lange hier austauschen.


Ich glaube nicht das das hier zu ner Hetzjagd wird,wir halten jetzt alle mal die Fresse und lassen den Falco einfach mal seinen Jop machen 





dadsi schrieb:


> , wenn da nicht diese poster wären, die es immer schaffen einem das wort im fred umzudrehen


Man(n) "sollte" positv denken 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Tantebrisco (16. Oktober 2007)

Dank an Falco und den Rest von Nicolai- sie machen den Weg frei

So muss das immer laufen...


----------



## bikingarni (21. Oktober 2007)

So, jetzt is das ursprüngliche Problem gelöst.
Bitte den Thread zumachen!


----------



## Falco Mille (2. November 2007)

Hallo Tante Brisco, denkst Du bitte daran uns das Auspresswerkzeug zurückzuschicken, oder kurz bescheid zu geben, ob Du es kaufen möchtest? Falls Du es bereits versendet hast, betrachte diesen Post bitte als gegenstandslos.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Spokenippel (3. November 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> Außerdem, lieber Murx (nomen est omen), empfehle ich Dir Dich einfach mal über deinen beschränkten finanziellen Horizont zu erheben und Dir zu vergegenwärtigen, dass es sogar Leute gibt, die für eine lächerlich kleine Armbanduhr das Doppelte oder Zehnfache dessen bezahlen, was der teuerste Nicolai Rahmen kostet, ohne dass der Materialwert das in irgendeiner Form hergeben würde.
> 
> Und sone Uhr hat nichtmal Federweg...
> 
> Strange oder? Hast Du die Uhrenhersteller auch schon alle angeschrieben?



so eine uhr ist auch um ein vielfaches leichter als ein nicolai rahmen. der richtwert liegt glaube ich bei 1 pro gramm


----------



## gbm31 (3. November 2007)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> so eine uhr ist auch um ein vielfaches leichter als ein nicolai rahmen. der richtwert liegt glaube ich bei 1 pro gramm



dann müssten manche 15-25kg am arm tragen...


----------



## sunrimler24 (21. März 2008)

den murx könnte ich die lager vor die birne werfen!  vieleicht überlegst du dan was du schreibst!  man sollte lieber überlegen was man am fetset besser machen kann! nimmt euch mal ein beispiel bei fsa  der preis ist günstiger, bauen leichter und stabiler!
nix gegen eure rahmen und service! usw aber dafür das das fetset so teuer ist würde ich schon einiges mehr erwarten! meiner meinung nach mangelhafte ware!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. März 2008)

Du bist ein bisschen spät drann mit deinem Kommentar !


----------



## RoughBomber (21. März 2008)

Hey! Bei mir ist jetzt nach 1 jahr 2 monaten und 11 tagen das untere Lager hin...hab nen fettset Reducer...wie lange ist Garantie auf dem teil? 2 Jahre sollten doch standart sein? Oder?
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (21. März 2008)

@sunrimler24
du hast ja voll den durchblick!glückwunsch

@roughbomber
ruf den falco einfach mal und frag nach,denke das dir so am schnellsten geholfen wird


----------



## bunny_2145 (22. März 2008)

1


----------



## mtb_nico (22. März 2008)

bunny_2145 schrieb:


> Murx bleib blos weg mit dein dummen aüßerrungen so ein wie dich können wir in so ein forum nicht gebrauchen ich würde dich an falcos stelle hir sperren in den nicolai foren


LOL!


----------



## CaLgOn (22. März 2008)

bunny_2145 schrieb:


> Murx bleib blos weg mit dein dummen aüßerrungen so ein wie dich können wir in so ein forum nicht gebrauchen ich würde dich an falcos stelle hir sperren in den nicolai foren



ROFL?


----------



## mtb_nico (23. März 2008)

Meine Damen und Herren... Für Sie sinkt heute im IBC mal wieder das Niveau!

[Provokation Anfang]
Manchmal denke ich mir echt: Ein paar Forumsbesucher sollten weniger Rad fahren und mehr in die Schule gehen! 
[Provokation Ende]


----------



## Falco Mille (25. März 2008)

Lager sind leider Verschleißteile, auf die gibt's gar keine Garantie. Das ist die schlechte Nachricht. Die Gute: Ein Ersatzlager kostet 8,55 EUR netto. Einfach anrufen und bestellen oder den Nachnahmeversand sparen und zum nächsten Nicolai Stützpunkthändler gehen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Juni 2008)

Och, und ich dachte seine Saison wäre jetzt zuende  

Natürlich sollte das nur Spass sein!

Ich finde euren Service super, auch wenn ich ihn noch nie in Anspruch genommen habe...


----------



## BigBenDevil (23. April 2009)

Fahre selber das Fett Set in meinen Nucleon und der Steuersatz ist definitiv der Stabilste und geilste denn es gibt.
Denn bekommt man nicht tot,mit seinen 2 riesigen Walzlagern die locker ein Vorderad halten würden bei einem Auto.....
Nicolai ist und bleibt halt das beste


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. April 2009)

nach fast einem Jahr musste das ja mal gesagt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (23. April 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> nach fast einem Jahr musste das ja mal gesagt werden



 Ich habs mir verkniffen


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. April 2009)

Wow hatte kurzzeitig echt vergessen was für Leute hier unterwegs sind. 

Ich geb Falco absolout Recht, auch sein 1. posting war gerechtfertigt. 
Wer was anderes behauptet kann mich mal sonst was oder kommt und klärt es persönlich.....

Für mich grade ein Grund mehr Nicolai zu kaufen !


----------

